# bolivar pocket 05/12/2013



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

with the ene wind i went for protected water and hit the bolivar pocket. picked up a limit of flounder to 23in on black magic sand eel jrs on a 1/8oz jig. water was off color and ripping out. found them stacked on sand bars. saw a bunch of rays out there. also picked up two reds and four specks barely 20in C&R. frying up flounder for mothers day.
:clover:


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

time to break out the sriracha, and modelos.


----------

